# Aquael brillux 60 aquarium (72 litres)



## James R (25 Dec 2013)

Just bought this tank, really liked it because had 2 x 24w lighting and nice and tall.

First job plastidip sprayed the rear black, which came out well.

Bought some flourite black sand, bit of a nightmare, so cloudy, done loads of water changes, looking better.

Using a Fluval 106 cannister filter, should have that fitted tomorrow


----------



## James R (28 Dec 2013)

Planted it up yesterday (this taken after 24 hours)


----------



## James O (28 Dec 2013)

Nice

What are the tank dimensions?


----------



## James R (28 Dec 2013)

Thanks James

Dimensions: 60 x 30 x 40cm / 23.6" x 11.8" x 15.7" (L x W x H)

£100

Comes with filter but im using Fluval 106 and fluval m100 heater


----------



## Red mist (13 Jan 2014)

Two weeks later (did move some plants around)






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Red mist (24 Feb 2014)

Couple of months later ..few more plants, 30 plus RCS, 10 galaxy rasbora and no C02


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Red mist (24 Feb 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Red mist (24 Feb 2014)

Also changed input pipe and airline to black instead of clear, cam hardly see the dragon rock anymore!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James D (25 Feb 2014)

> cam hardly see the dragon rock anymore!



I was just thinking that, maybe you could move a couple of pieces forwards so you can see 'em, they're nice rocks!


----------



## Red mist (25 Feb 2014)

Yeah i know what your saying, didnt really think about how it was going to grow...still learning. Tried moving it a bit but dont want to disturb too much.
Took my flame moss tree out and started a new shrimp tank with the moss!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

